# DS Game of the Month - May 2007



## shaunj66 (Jul 6, 2007)

*DS Game of the Month - May 2007*

After a short hiatus, GotM (That's Game Of The Month to all you newbies) is back.

The question to tie along with the poll is.... *What's your pick for Game of the Month for May 2007?*

The poll will close in about 2 weeks from this post so get voting.

For me, the vote goes to Picross DS. I love simple puzzle games and I got really stuck into this one. I love the small pixel art images too.


----------



## xtreme_power (Jul 6, 2007)

Where the **** is Anno 1701?!


----------



## amrum (Jul 6, 2007)

Picross of course !


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(xtreme_power @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> Where the **** is Anno 1701?!


It will probably be in the game of the month poll for June, what with that game coming out in June and all.


----------



## Jax (Jul 6, 2007)

Ouendan 2!


----------



## spokenrope (Jul 6, 2007)

New York Times Crossword for me.  I played the jap version of Picross a little too much, and so I haven't gotten around to playing the english version very much.


----------



## ryohki (Jul 6, 2007)

wow... may sucked for games.
picross and ouendan are the only real choices.


----------



## 4saken (Jul 6, 2007)

Woo obvious win, FTW >_>

holy shit. tighter than I thought. Though moero will probably edge out of reach within the next few days


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xtreme_power @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Where the **** is Anno 1701?!
> ...


Who would have thunk it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2007)

Picross DS - best puzzle game so far!


----------



## Torte (Jul 6, 2007)

If it weren't for Osu2, Picross would have got my vote.  As it is, both choices aren't your usual "AAA" title lol!  i will personally smack anyone who gives Naruto a nudge; being a fanboy is no excuse.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 6, 2007)

May?
I don't even remember how those games were..


----------



## HBK (Jul 6, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean for me.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 6, 2007)

Oendan 2!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2007)

Picross DS of course! I enjoyed Ouendan 2 but after a few days I was finished with it.


----------



## Hooya (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> May?
> I don't even remember how those games were..



I know, I thought we should be doing the June voting.  Here I was looking the list over and over for Zelda...

I didn't play any of the (J) games that month, so I defaulted on Etrian Odyssey.


----------



## Retal (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> For me, the vote goes to Picross DS. I love simple puzzle games and I got really stuck into this one. I love the small pixel art images too.


I don't love puzzle games, but it's still my favourite of this month's selection. By which I mean, I'm not a fan of the puzzle genre, but I still enjoy Picross a lot and recognise it as a great game.


----------



## Spikey (Jul 6, 2007)

Ouendan 2 got my vote. I still can't keep myself from playing OTO2 every chance I get, so addictive. I stopped playing Picross DS, but I'll be picking it up again now and again I'm sure.

Though looking at those two top ranking games only brings back bad memories...

(My R4 stopped working after turning off my DS when playing OTO2, going to start playing Picross DS, only to have the game never boot... and to have my R4 stay at "Loading" forever every time I tried to start my DS(even with no micro sd card in...))


----------



## pristinemog (Jul 6, 2007)

Ouendan 2, duh. I've been playing it just about every day since it came out even though I've S'd every level with the cheerleaders and hidden timer circles.


----------



## TuMatos (Jul 6, 2007)

very crappy month imo. voted for diner dash as it's the game my girlfriend plays.


----------



## cheapassdave (Jul 6, 2007)

im going to have to go with... Etrian Odyssey!


----------



## bobrules (Jul 6, 2007)

I vote for Ouendan 2. Picross comes second.


----------



## Flozem (Jul 6, 2007)

Etrian Odyssey ofcourse...


----------



## Issac (Jul 6, 2007)

Etrian odyssey... Ouendan 2 was really boring! (the song's were so.... bad.. exept real life real heart and the bed pisser, and... the last two songs)


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 6, 2007)

Already was more than half done on Picross (J), so I'm going for OTO2


----------



## chalupa (Jul 6, 2007)

if Moero starts losing,I will personally call the Ouendan to  help Moero dance it's way to victory!


----------



## ugly_rose (Jul 6, 2007)

Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2!!!

Beating all difficutly levels and doing download play with your friends. Mighty fun!


----------



## ugly_rose (Jul 6, 2007)

Ewhhhuummm..

DOUBLE POST!!!   :'( 

Don't look at me like that!


----------



## suprneb (Jul 7, 2007)

hmm ill have to try out these games before i vote lol


----------



## GeekShadow (Jul 7, 2007)

Ouendan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And for june : Zelda


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 7, 2007)

Tennis Masters lol since i found that too be the only game i could play and gameplay is better than all tennis games on DS


----------



## jalapeno (Jul 7, 2007)

It has to be picross...


----------



## knocturnal (Jul 7, 2007)

May was a busy month for me so I can only say I spent some time with two of the games on the list D Dash and Ouendan 2. I voted for Ouendan 2 at the end though


----------



## BakuFunn (Jul 8, 2007)

too many voted for picross...
so i vote for...

TANK BEAT!!!!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow was this supposed to be hard? lol Ouendan 2 pwns so much!


----------



## Gnat (Jul 8, 2007)

Etrian Odyssey was nice but due to the lack of some instant save/resume (like in FF series on GBA) I can't play this game, so Picross is game of the month (still playing it btw)


----------



## camx (Jul 11, 2007)

Super Taco World yeah!!  GO Shrek


----------



## Leah (Jul 12, 2007)

Hehe I went for Diner Dash, but Picross close second. Maybe cos I'm a bit of a girly girl lol. May was pretty lame for releases I thought tho :-/ Releases don''t seem to be happening as often anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope DS isn't becoming a thing of the past!! I don't know what I would do!!!


----------



## Wanque (Jul 12, 2007)

Come on Pony Friends!

Daddy needs a new hosepipe!


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 13, 2007)

One of the 35 Tank Beaters...


----------



## Orc (Jul 14, 2007)

Hard vote! Ouendan 2, Picross?! But I had to be honest to myself and vote for my love... Etrian Odyssey!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 14, 2007)

Gotta be Ouendan! 2 for me.


----------



## Jei (Jul 15, 2007)

Yay for Picross ^___^


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2007)

It was Etrian for me. Its pretty challenging, and I dont see much challenge on the DS.


----------



## michaelf (Jul 17, 2007)

Picross? Seriously? Are you sure? 

I must be missing a huge part of that game because I just didn't see the fun in it. I really hated the fact that once you did it the first time, you could go right back in and blow your time away. It kind of ruined what little challenge I thought there might have been.

Anyway, my vote was 100% Ouendan.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 17, 2007)

Ouendan 2wasn't as good as good as the first all around.

I got way more mileage out of Etrian, so yay.


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 20, 2007)

Neither, because I didn't try any of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




May wasn't a good DS month for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...But I'll vote for Pony Friends just for the hell of it.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 27, 2007)

I went with Etrian, was thinking Picross but not played it anywhere near as much as Etrian.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 1, 2007)

none of those -________________________________- lol


----------



## amrod (Aug 2, 2007)

we need a update.. it should be game of the month july


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 23, 2007)

we defenityl need an update, we're almost in the time for game of the month Sptember :\


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 11, 2007)

go picross! gotta love those pictures


----------

